# New to AT and Louisiana...



## Mr.Coon (Oct 18, 2005)

coral snakes are hard to come by, no timber rattlers just cane breaks, lots of copperheads, and billions of cottonmouths.

just look before you put your feet down and you will be okay.:wink:


----------



## Deedle Bug (Feb 25, 2005)

I live/hunt in Central Louisiana and use regular boots. So far it's not been a problem. I would however recommend something to combat the mosquitoes. They are really bad in early season!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to Archery Talk 5nyprXT. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

*Central La*

I've been hunting here in Cenla for the past 13 years, and hiked/fished all arounf SE La before that. I do alot of hiking in my Tevas, so I'm not too worried about it. I've never seen a coral snake, and only a few copperheads and Canebrakes Rattlers. Canebrakes are pretty docile, and copperheads never bothered me, except when I stepped on one's head while squirrel hunting(in boots, thank God, but he never tried to bite me). Cottonmouths are pretty much everywhere, but if you don't mess with them, they don't mess w/you. I was hunting golf balls next to a cotton field last year and walked right next to a 4' cottonmouth in the tall grass. Now I wear shoes out there, but I've never been bitten.

If you're bowhunting, you need some boots to control your foot stink, which is powerful. These double as snake protective devices. Get some Lacrosse granges for early season, and some burly's or Muck boots for when it gets cold. Snake teeth are unlikely to penetrate those.


----------



## 5nyprXT (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks. I had been looking at the LaCrosse Alpha Venoms or the Irish Setters. Cabelas has those Pinnacles w/ the ScentLok combo... but around here, it seems the rubber boots are preferred... 

This summer I've scouted out a few of the local WMA's. Looks like the early season is going to involve a lot of tall, thick grass. When the sun is up, at least you can see what a body is going to step on. However, walking in at 0 dark thirty is a different story. 

LA is a whole new environment for me, much different than my northern Rockies. Any other tips would be appreciated.


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

welcome!!!

mossy


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

I've had more close encounters with snakes while playing golf thanhunting. I don't even really think about it. I know no one whose been bitten by anything other than harmless snakes. I wear laCrosse boats all season.


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

welcome to archery talk epsi:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

welcome to at lived in florida for a couple of years go woth the snake boots


----------

